# PH management with filter media



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a 46 gallon planted tank with a few fish (Rasboras, Gourami and an Ancistrus).

The water parameters are stable, but the pH is a bit high for the type of fish I intend to keep -- about 7.5. I have an Eheim 2213 and just picked up a second. I'm investigating the idea of managing a lower pH via filter media.

This is a low to moderate light tank (2x39w) with no ferts, no CO2, no Excel. I really don't want to multiply the variables. I find tank ecology is complex and I don't want to mess with anything until I get a better sense of the status quo. Sure, it's tempting to add Excel or CO2 or buffers, etc and see what happens, but I'd need some kind of baseline before that would teach me anything.

Anyway, I picked up this second filter because I thought a second filter couldn't hurt. But the question is: Can I lower my pH using filter media in a way that doesn't require constant tank micro-management?

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

I have read that peat moss and bogwood both lower PH and can be used in canister filters(Doubt the bogwood will work here), but I am unsure of the stability of these methods.
Here is a website I read that seemed quite interesting...
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/june2002/chem.htm
I am sure more people will jump in as well.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

hihi 

Have you looked at using peat moss or pellets? Would you mind the tannin coloured water?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would also recommend the usage of peat moss to lower the pH of the water naturally. It's a much better alternative than adding unnecessary chemicals to the water, which some people do.


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

desjardo said:


> I have read that peat moss and bogwood both lower PH and can be used in canister filters(Doubt the bogwood will work here), but I am unsure of the stability of these methods.
> Here is a website I read that seemed quite interesting...
> http://www.advancedaquarist.com/issues/june2002/chem.htm
> I am sure more people will jump in as well.


Stability is one of the big questions. I'd rather have stable water as it is than lower pH that fluctuates easily (eg. with water changes).


----------



## Prodicus (Nov 3, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> hihi
> 
> Have you looked at using peat moss or pellets? Would you mind the tannin coloured water?


I'm not worried about the water colour. I'd be interested to hear from someone that uses peat filtering.


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I've used peat filtering before and find it hard to manage and a bit messy. I also don't really like the colour much. It can also soften the water some through weak ion exchange. Peat also adds some stuff the water like fulvic and humic acids that might trigger breeding.

Personally, I would not worry too much about the pH of the water. IDK which rasboras you are going to be keeping, but many of them will adapt fine to the moderately hard, alkaline water in Toronto. If you want to breed them, *softer* water might be in order to stimulate breeding and have viable eggs. The way I understand it, the membrane surrounding the eggs of fish from soft waters can toughen up in hard water, and the eggs can't be fertilized.

To get softer water you can dilute tapwater with distilled water or reverse osmosis water.


----------

